# Nikon D80 and D60



## rooky (Apr 6, 2008)

I have been looking at these two cameras.  I have neither one.  There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of difference between the two really.  Am I missing something?  Advice please.


----------



## andrew99 (Apr 7, 2008)

People either love or hate Ken Rockwell, but you can read his write up of the D60 here.


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Apr 7, 2008)

In my view, the D60 is really a gimmick camera. It has sensor cleaning and a VR lens, but other than that it's not really much different from the D40x. The D80, on the other hand, is much more advanced, despite the same tech specs. If you can, get the D80, hands down.


----------



## Antithesis (Apr 7, 2008)

the D60 has a supposedly "better" processing engine, but I'm not really sure what that entails. It also has live view if that's something that intrigues you. I think it's more aiming for the people making the switch from a P&S more than anything else. 

The D80 allows you a lot quicker access to important controls. It's more like a mini d200 then a larger d60. It also allows you to use normal AF lenses as well as AF-S lenses, rather than just AF-S lenses.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Apr 7, 2008)

The D80 also has an onboard focus motor o it can be used will all nikon AF lenses.  Not just lenses with SWM


----------



## alexknudsen (Apr 7, 2008)

if I were you, I would get the d80, ive had it for about a year and I never regret buying it (I chose it over the d200)


----------



## kundalini (Apr 7, 2008)

My understanding is that the D60 is just a D40 on steroids.

The D80 is still a level ahead.


----------



## Socrates (Apr 7, 2008)

rooky said:


> I have been looking at these two cameras.  I have neither one.  There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of difference between the two really.  Am I missing something?  Advice please.



The significant differences are three-fold.  The D80 has a focusing motor which allows it to automatically focus non-S lenses.  The D60 will not autofocus with those lenses.

The D80 supports CLS with the pop-up flash and 400/600/800 remotes.  The D60 requires an 800 on the camera (even if you don't want to fire it) PLUS the same 400/600/800 remotes.

The D80 has automatic bracketing.  Squeeze the shutter button and it fires off two or three (your choice) bracketed shots.  The D60 does not have that ability.


----------



## rooky (Apr 7, 2008)

thank you all for the kind advice.  I learned alot.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 5, 2008)

Why not pick up one of those d200's that everybody is offloading as they upgrade to the D300. 

D200 = D80 on steroids


----------



## Garbz (May 6, 2008)

Because it's still significantly more expensive?

I would take good note at Speedtrap's comments. Lots of people say autofocus is just a tool and isn't a necessity, ... until they don't actually have it.

D80 + second hand lenses is still a cheaper and arguably better combination than a D60 and new AF-S lenses.


----------

